
The impossible fragility of Dockerfiles - mrbbk
http://michaelrbernste.in/2017/02/02/the-impossible-fragility-of-dockerfiles.html
======
mrbbk
It's interesting to compare this to how Heroku used to handle things, as this
tweet references, with "buildpacks"
[https://twitter.com/JesseTAlford/status/827205153442844672](https://twitter.com/JesseTAlford/status/827205153442844672)

~~~
cpuguy83
Would love to hear your actual complaints/issues here, though. The article
just says "it doesn't work this way", hard to tell what you are having an
issue with.

